# Six week scan - no heartbeat.



## Keris (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, I have searched for this question but was unable to find any answers - I hope I didn't miss anything.

We went for a six week scan today (I'm bang on 6 weeks), after some bleeding last weekend, and although they thought that the sac and yolk were the correct size (8.2*12.9*17.2mm) they were unable to find either a clear fetal pole (she thought there might be a speck at the side of the yolk) or a heartbeat. HCG tests done last Monday and the Monday before showed normal doubling and I've had no bleeding since last Sunday. The midwife did not seem concerned but arranged for another scan in 5 days.

After the bleeding I'm pretty worried about this, and was wondering if you could tell me how common it is not to find a heartbeat or fetal pole at this stage?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a good sign that there is a yolk sac, and it may be that the angle that the scanning probe was at couldn't see anything more clearly, and this dot at the yolk sac could be the start of the fetal pole.  I've got everything crossed that things will be a lot clearer in 5 days for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Keris (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to answer all these questions!


----------

